# Deep Heat Almost Made Me Pass Out !



## gb155 (4 Sep 2010)

Since my "Accident" with a Van in July I have been suffering with a LOT of pain.

Today I had a RED hot bath, followed by the use of Deep Heat Spray, after about 90 seconds, everything went black, I felt sick, was sweating like a BEAST and was on the verge of collapse, after about 10 mins of being half passed out of the sofa, the feelings then went, its left me with a beast of a sore head, is this normal ? did I use too much ? am I allergic ?

PS I sprayed my legs (Top and Bottom) and my Back.

Gaz


----------



## Becs (4 Sep 2010)

gb155 said:


> Since my "Accident" with a Van in July I have been suffering with a LOT of pain.
> 
> Today I had a RED hot bath, followed by the use of Deep Heat Spray, after about 90 seconds, everything went black, I felt sick, was sweating like a BEAST and was on the verge of collapse, after about 10 mins of being half passed out of the sofa, the feelings then went, its left me with a beast of a sore head, is this normal ? did I use too much ? am I allergic ?
> 
> ...



I reckon the red hot bath is more likely to be your problem - the heat makes your blood vessels dilate in your skin which warms the blood up causing further dilation, this can cause a drop in blood pressure and make you feel faint and sick, it will also increase your body temperature which won't help matters (I've had the same experience after a super hot bath- it's kind of like heat stroke). The deep heat would then add to that - did you get a rash from it or any swelling where you used it? Maybe try a small amount somewhere without the bath to check next time you use it.

PS. I'm a doctor of horses not people though!


----------



## speccy1 (4 Sep 2010)

Becs said:


> I reckon the red hot bath is more likely to be your problem - the heat makes your blood vessels dilate in your skin which warms the blood up causing further dilation, this can cause a drop in blood pressure and make you feel faint and sick, it will also increase your body temperature which won't help matters (I've had the same experience after a super hot bath- it's kind of like heat stroke). The deep heat would then add to that - did you get a rash from it or any swelling where you used it? Maybe try a small amount somewhere without the bath to check next time you use it.
> 
> PS. I'm a doctor of horses not people though!




+1 on the water being too hot, I`ve had exactly the same thing happen to me, I felt awful and was sick on and off for about half an hour. I was soon ok again when my temperature returned back to normal


----------



## Globalti (7 Sep 2010)

Wouldn't Deep Heat have a vaso-dilative effect? This could increase the already high dilation at the surface and flood the organs with hot blood. Just a thought.


----------



## BSRU (7 Sep 2010)

Would not a freezing cold bath be better for pain instead of a super hot one.


----------



## Cheule (7 Sep 2010)

Yep, never have a bath, especially a hot one, before applying deep heat - my OH made this mistake last year when she was in pain - and even worse, she used the extreme edition of Deep Heat.

Needless to say she was in blinding agony and in tears for a long time, I seriously thought the stuff nearly killed her.


----------



## MessenJah (7 Sep 2010)

Related: http://messengerofdoom.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/recreational-deep-heat-abuse/


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2010)

Ohhhhh...like this lot say, over did the hot stuff.........

RICE - Rest Ice Compression Elevation............


----------



## RedBike (9 Sep 2010)

Blimey. 

Sorry to hear you're still aching after your accident. 

I think Aldi have got compression tights in next week. Compression tights arn't really the sort of garment you'd want to wear in public but they do work very well when it comes to injuries.


----------



## slugonabike (9 Sep 2010)

Sounds like a nasty reaction but I agree it's more likely the hot bath rather than the Deep Heat that caused it (or a combination of both).

Mind you, I can't use Deep Heat at the best of times. Mr Slug laughed and called me a wimp - and then saw the area of redness that had developed after the application of just a small amount!


----------



## lesley_x (13 Sep 2010)

Much more likely to be the hot bath than the deep heat.


----------



## Norm (13 Sep 2010)

Deep Heat after a hot bath! 

Just be grateful you didn't get any on your "bits". If a coach trip back from a rugby match 30-odd years ago is anything to go by, you'd be hanging your knackers in a bag of ice.


----------



## KRUSSELL (14 Sep 2010)

I am not a Doctor but I have had a lot of back and neck problems.
It is usually inflation of some kind so I use a bag of cheap frozen peas in the area required and it works for my problems.


----------



## Norry1 (14 Sep 2010)

Norm said:


> Just be grateful you didn't get any on your "bits". If a coach trip back from a rugby match 30-odd years ago is anything to go by, you'd be hanging your knackers in a bag of ice.




I was thinking the same - still brings tears to my eyes thinking about it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Sep 2010)

I have had a similar experience once with Deep Heat (minus the bath) and know that my reaction was down to the Deep Heat. I have not used it since.


----------



## speccy1 (14 Sep 2010)

I made the mistake of using deep heat on my shoulder, promptly forgot to wash my hands and then went for a jimmy riddle 10 mins later.......


----------



## gb155 (15 Sep 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have never had an issue with Deep Heat before so guess you are spot on by saying its either the red hot bath or the combination of them both, I've not done it since though :-)

Hopfully the pain from the accident will go before too long anyways.


----------



## oliglynn (22 Sep 2010)

I hate deep heat. The smell is so bad and gets on everything you wear / sit on etc. 
It sometimes makes me feel itchy, and my OH is allergic too - it brings her out in a rash

Go for deep freeze spray instead. That stuff's a lot nicer, and smells of menthol


----------



## amnesia (23 Sep 2010)

Maybe it was something to do with the aerosol fumes...


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2010)

oliglynn said:


> I hate deep heat. The smell is so bad




Don't ever go near a cyclist's race HQ...... the smell is wonderful.....deep heat and embrocation......awesome.............


----------

